# Does DNRD still accept 5000 AED to put Wife Visa on Hold



## maverick_12210

Hi Members,

If i am changing a job in Dubai & I have got a new offer. I have sponsored my wife on my employment visa, Does DNRD still accept 5000 dirhams which I can put as a deposit to enable my wife's visa to be on hold and not cancelled till the time the new employer gets a new visa for me.

Earlier DNRD used to accept this deposit but these days I have heard that they are not taking any deposits towards holding a spouse visa and it needs to get cancelled.

Can anyone of you guide me on this please...

Thanks in advance

Maverick_12210


----------



## mdwala

*Got a holding?*

Hi, 

I am at same stage as you were. While trying contacting DNRD from customer care telephone and online chat they told me that facility has been dropped. But you can try contacting manager in main office (jafaliya).

I tried to ask typing center which is inside al attar(or twar - I forgot exact name) where emigration dept located. They told me it is dropped.

But when I went to one of my known typing center they told me to relax and visit jafaliya 's manager with documents, and it should work.

Can you please explain how did you got a wife visa? hold or cancel with a new?

FYI - I just got my wife visa stamped 5 days ago


----------



## Laowei

i wil be in the same situation next month, our PRO told me that no they dont accept the 5000aed deposit anymore so all have to go through the whole process again including ID cards as well. Right royal pain in the ar5e as my wife and kids visa were only renewed 2 months ago. 

Suppose they have to get the cash in now to cover the costs of building the Expo site and the start breeding the huge herd of white elephants that will go with it.


----------



## mdwala

*Let's see*



Laowei said:


> i wil be in the same situation next month, our PRO told me that no they dont accept the 5000aed deposit anymore so all have to go through the whole process again including ID cards as well. Right royal pain in the ar5e as my wife and kids visa were only renewed 2 months ago.
> 
> Suppose they have to get the cash in now to cover the costs of building the Expo site and the start breeding the huge herd of white elephants that will go with it.


Hi, I suggest you wait and let see what happens with my scenario. I am going to visit DNRD within 2 days. If I succeed I will post here and let you know, as it seems they are still having some arrangement to accept case like us. Hope for good.

Will let you know as soon as possible.


----------



## rsinner

Very recently changed jobs and was categorically told that the putting visa on hold would not work. (also, in my case I changed from a Dubai to AD visa)
In any case, if the new company pays, getting new visas done takes less than a week simply because all the certificates (marriage, birth) would already be attested for the previous visa.


----------



## gemastar

HI, we had this situation 4 months ago. We were put on hold for a week then they changed their minds. we got a full refund but were dropped before we could get the next visa from my husband. so we had to repay for new visas for myself (wife) son and maid.
This facility has been dropped now. we tried every office and we also know a few useful contacts and they even couldn not help.

best of luck and see if you can negotiate some financial support for this from your new employer.
kind regards


----------



## Kaytee77

*KayTee*

I just came back from the DNRD department, where they allowed me to get my family visas put on hold. Following is however for guidance and to avoid hiccups:
Get your labour card cancelled before you go there.
Have your offer letter from your new employer.
Make sure that you have the Monthly Salary stated in AED. It will help....trust me!!!!
I guess one has to have salary more than AED20000/month. 
Carry cash to pay AED 5025 as refundable security deposit and AED 125 for each sponsored family member.
Go to Section 2, to the officer at the end of the hall, who will check your documents and will give his approval (signature) Then go get the token and wait.....rest is simply, 'walk in the park'
Make sure that you visit before 1200 hours.
All the best!!!


----------



## kyasir79

*Helper*

I was able to get the visa on hold for my family. They check salary and other details related to the new employment offer (in Arabic) that you are taking up before extending this allowance. Based on this, it is decided whether one is allowed to place the family visa on hold or if it needs to be cancelled.


----------



## SummerGlow

They still do, we did that with my visa a couple of months back when my husband changed jobs.


----------



## emillya

SummerGlow said:


> They still do, we did that with my visa a couple of months back when my husband changed jobs.


Hi SummerGlow,

Can you please clarify on how much should be the salary? I saw information saying 20000?What is the procedure ?Thanks


----------



## SummerGlow

emillya said:


> Hi SummerGlow,
> 
> Can you please clarify on how much should be the salary? I saw information saying 20000?What is the procedure ?Thanks


Hey there,

Yes the salary has to be above 20,000AED im afraid unless you know someone in immigration that can help you out


----------



## tamoorali87

*Holding Spouse Visa?*

Is it possible to hold spouse visa if the spouse is overseas by obtaining her passport through courier?


----------



## rsinner

tamoorali87 said:


> Is it possible to hold spouse visa if the spouse is overseas by obtaining her passport through courier?


You can apply and entry permit will be granted. But to convert the entry permit to a visa, first a medical test needs to be done. For this the person has to be physically present.

For the application you do not even need the original passport (or at least that was the case till a few years back) - but that may have changed.


----------



## dxbdu

hi asad
any success in holding family visa


----------

